# H.I.P. endorsement



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

If I understand the new rule change in order to be legal in the hunting of ducks/geese/and woodcock you need this endorsement on your small game license. It is also my understanding that this info comes from answering the Harvest questions that the license agent is suppose to ask..

My question is....what happens if ... you forget and as many of the agents do ... is not ask the question and they just put no into the computer???? Can you get the info changed at no cost to you??? And is there going to be a way to report these agents???

Also is the inftaction for not having this info on your license the same as hunting without a license????

Moss


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Page 32 in the 2002 hunting guide I believe answers your questions. As far as how much a fine would be, as in all other violations that is up to the court. As far as reporting agents, as in any other time a license agent does something improper, you can report them the same way as any other violation.

Migratory Game Birds
Harvest Information Program
If you are planning to hunt any migratory birds (ducks, geese, woodcock, snipe, rails, etc.) in Michigan this fall, you must have a Harvest Information Program endorsement printed on your small game license. The HIP endorsement automatically is included with the purchase of every waterfowl license. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has indicated its intent to enforce this requirement throughout all 50 states beginning this year. *Persons who are hunting migratory birds without this endorsement can be fined.* The HIP survey is important to state and federal efforts to manage migratory birds. The HIP endorsement, which consists of the statement: Migratory Bird HunterYES, is printed on your small game license when you answer the HIP survey questions. *There is no cost for this endorsement. If the license dealer fails to ask you the HIP question, you can do any of the following to receive the endorsement:
...Ask the agent to reissue the license
...Visit the DNR e-license Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr and select item # 002Migratory Bird Hunter
...Visit any DNR Operations Service Center.*


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

My license says "bird hunter survey-yes"....is this the same thing?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Same thing.


----------



## Jerry68 (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info. 

I argued with the counter girl at Gander Mountain for 15 minutes until the manager showed up and told me "it's only a survey, you don't need it, and we can't do anything once the license prints". 

I think from now on I will buy all of my licenses of the DNR website.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Give me the location of the Gander Mountain that said that. I will forward the info to license control.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

what about the sportsmen and women that purchased there licences last spring before this RULE was published. How can they be fined for something that was not a published rule when they bought there licences. Seems that this is just a stab in the back as they were not breaking any published law at the time. All we need is more rules and regulations to keep the masses confused.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

License agents were suppose to ask that information even last year. If you look you will find discussions about HIP on this site. Also you have an alternative to take care of it as stated above and on page 32 on the Hunting Guide. So there is not confusion as you say, there might be some of your wish not to want to participate though.

Here a thread where it was discussed in Feb of 2001
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4387&highlight=hip

The bottom line is we (waterfowl hunters in Michigan) get jammed by the Feds because we don't want to give accurate information from some hunters and/or license agents. So when you state stabbed in the back by keeping the masses confussed, who is stabbing who in the back? Its more like self inflicted but of course its always easier to blame someone else.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

What about lifetime license holders? We receive no printed licenses except for the deer kill tags. All I have for small game is the plastic credit card-like license plate I received several years ago. The state DNR office did not/has not sent me any sticker to attach to the plate.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For lifetime license holders...
...Visit the DNR e-license Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr and select item # 005Migratory Bird Hunter OR
...Visit any DNR Operations Service Center.

This is a correction from the above post. I went to the site myself for the HIP Survey and it is actually item *005* on the internet. Different from 002 that it has in the guide.


----------

